# Buñol, Valencia, August 2011– Recommendations please



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Just working on a holiday/short stay chart for this year and have reached August and we want to visit Valencia and particularly Buñol. Anybody used inland sites in or around this area ?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Try this one for Valencia center more of a air that a site

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/pl_basica.asp?te=945

Cant help with Buñol but if you are there at the tomatino best to park up outside village.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

hogan said:


> Try this one for Valencia center more of a air that a site
> 
> http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/pl_basica.asp?te=945
> 
> Cant help with Buñol but if you are there at the tomatino best to park up outside village.


You got it in one !!
Heading for La Tomatina at the end of August. Do you know if any official parking is provided outside town for the festival ?

Many thanks


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

no sorry try emailing the tourist office in Valencia or Buñol


----------

